

Disqus shows ads to everyone but the admins/site-owner (Zedshaw) - Ecio78
https://twitter.com/zedshaw/status/394334044487307264

======
namespace
Is ad the only means a free product can survive at scale like Google, Facebook
and Twitter? Free services (of good quality of bad) entice users to use their
service and trap them into their cage for advertisers to peek at.

------
minimaxir
For the record, this can be disabled in the Admin panel, but as said, this is
opt-out without much disclosure that it's indeed opt-out.

